# QLD Fraser Island the case of the thieving Whales!



## Decay (Feb 25, 2008)

Platypus Bay, Northern end of Fraser &#8230;. I've bored you with my previous stories about trips to Fraser so I thought I would try a new way to present our little adventure. A point of view narrative&#8230;.

Point of view 1:
Sea Wolf group (the underwater menace)

Ping &#8230;&#8230; Ping &#8230;&#8230; Ping &#8230;&#8230; Ping . click &#8230;..Ping. click

Contact Sir, One bogie, 3 km South-West of our current position, bogie is traveling at 4 kph

Ping . click &#8230;.Ping. click click ..Ping. click click.

Correction Sir, Two bogies, one behind the other.

OK, go to the surface and take a look and report back.

Two kayaks, AI design, one yellow, one white, they are moving but not under their own propulsion, The yellow one at least is trying to steal one of our LongTail tuna, the Tuna appears to be trying to get away. What are you orders?

Forget the Tuna, there are plenty around, I have a score to settle with these tuna thieving kayakers. Listen up here are your orders. 
Alpha team, surface Starboard of the yellow one with the Tuna, distract him, jump up and down, lots of splashes. Chase his tuna around, stir it up bit, and scare the begeebers out of it!
Bravo team, come up between the two kayaks, distract the white one, don't let them get near each other, divide and conquer!
Charlie team, come up in front of the kayaks and do a head on charge, let's see if their sphincters will hold!
Specialist 007 (license to steal), here's your mission. While the humans are distracted by Alpha, Bravo and Charlie teams, surface under the trampoline of the yellow one, scope it out, wreak havoc, see if you can pinch something and give it to the kids to clean their teeth with.
You other teams can clean up these tuna and stop the kayaks from stealing them.

Point of view 2:
Roo1. Spinning rod in hand, soft plastic on line, Longtail surrounding his yak

Cast, lift, reel in the slack, lift, reel in the slack, lift, reel .. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
Whoa, LongTail zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz  
What was that huge splash about 3 km North-East of me? :shock: Never mind I'm busy :-D I love being towed around by tuna, look I'm doing 4 kph without raising a sweat.  
Zzzzzzzzzz
(25 min later)
Grunt, ahhh, better get out on the tramp and get ready to land this monster (Roo1 moves to tramp)
Zzzzzzzzzz
Oh Oh &#8230;. Is that a whale on my starboard????? :shock:
Oh Oh &#8230;. Is that a False Killer Whale??? Don't they have teeth :shock: and eat arrrrrr, what do they eat &#8230; TUNA! Thieving Bastards! :evil: 
They're trying to get my tuna &#8230;.. errrr &#8230; they look big, maybe they can have it?!?!?!? :roll: 
What was that? A bump! Whoa hold on (kayak rocks madly) :shock: 
Radio on: DK, DK, DK, this is Roo1, I've got a LongTail but I'm being bumped by a False Killer Whale!" (At least that's what Roo1 claims to have said, see below for a more accurate interpretation).
In the panic Roo1 fails to notice that the whale makes off with his paddle.

Point of view 3:
Decay. Trolling a soft plastic, Longtail surrounding his yak

Troll, troll, ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
Whoa LongTail zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
What was that splash about 3 km North-East of me? :shock: Never mind I'm busy :-D 
Zzzzzz
(5 min later)
Damn, Longtail got off :-x 
There's that splash again &#8230;. WOW, that's BIG :shock: 
Hey, where did all the tuna go, if I didn't know better they all buggered off as if they are scared of something :-o 
Whoa there's a whale next to me&#8230; must be the size of two combie vans, WOW, the whole thing is out of the water  That's a big splash, soooo close to the kayak  
Ohhhhhh crap, it's coming straight at me! It's HUGE it's going to ram me  
No its not, it went under.
What's that in my pants???? :roll: 
Quick get the camera out and take a few photos and a video.
Radio "DK, DK, DK, this is Roo1 (a bit of garble) LongTail &#8230;&#8230; (garble) it's a [email protected]#$% Killer! (garble)"

Bloody hell, all these whales around scaring the crap out of me and all he can think about is his damned LongTail, selfish son of a (garbled) and why is he so panicky. Oh well, better go over and help him make his day&#8230;. Oh, &#8230;.. no way with all these toothy whales between us.
Hey, what's that, two smaller whales heading off with a long toothpick in their mouths, better get a video of that:





I'm still wondering how Roo1 is going to make his insurance claim on the paddle 

"Dear Insurer, I'm writing to make a claim regarding my boat, I would like to make a claim to replace my paddle, last time I saw it a whale was using it as a toothpick"

OK OK. I concede that Roo1 kept his cool, surrounded by 50-100 False Killer Whales, one of them hassling him and taking his paddle, and he catches a LongTail .... all hail Roo1. Just goes to show that it's worth having an experienced yakker with you. I've got to thank him once again for a fantastic trip and the best company. He's pretty good at cooking up LongTail as well!

He was all smiles afterwards and managed to land his tuna (actually he landed 3 of them).... here's the evidence:








Actually, he wasn't ALL smiles when he finally figured out the whales pinched his paddle.

So what else did we catch:









The now "obligatory" Golden Trev:









And of course one photo to scare you all away. a horrible photo of the atrocious camping and beach conditions:







.

I won't put up photos of dingoes again ho hum.

There was just one other incident up there, fortunately I didn't see it. It was brown, the distance between its fins was "significant" and it wanted a close inspection of my rudder.... I never saw it, I was too busy deploying a shark shield when Roo1 said: 
"What's that????"
"Holy [email protected] what's that???"
"It's right behind you!!!!"
And I don't want to know anymore I have my fingers plugged in my ears going nah nah nah.

What was that PaulO, you want me around when you go fishing because I attract toothy cartilaginous fishes. I AM not a magnet :twisted: ..... yes I am  .


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2012)

Bloody hell! Great report. Conditions look pretty tough though. I guess you needed somehting to liven it up!


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Holy crap!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2012)

.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Sounds like a gr8 trip with good fishing and other excitement.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Bastards.

I used to like the thought of paddling with dolphins too until a pod arrived in the middle of a mackeral session and proceeded to steal every spotty we hooked. They were very cunning about it and would litterally disappear between bustups, these guys sound a little less subtle....


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

That's not something you expect to happen too often. False killer whales? Never realised they were something we get in our waters.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

great report.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Wow!

What a tale! Hope the insurer coughs up the dough for the new paddle. Is this sport getting too dangerous now? Perhaps it is time for a poll (they are all the rage now.)

Cheers andybear


----------



## Decay (Feb 25, 2008)

andybear said:


> Hope the insurer coughs up the dough for the new paddle.


No, Roo1 just forwarded me the reply from the insurer:

Dear Roo1,

Regarding your insurance claim for a replacement paddle.

After careful consideration we have decided that your claim falls under clause 6.1.2. For your reference and guidance the relevant clauses are shown below.

6.1. Claims that fall into the following classifications will not be covered by the policy:

6.1.1 Acts of Nature (including cyclones, earthquakes, tsunamis and mosquito invasion)
6.1.2 Acts of Cod (including larger marine animals)

We regret that we cannot help you on this occasion but your patronage to our company is valuable to us.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSiHSVAAABRfgAAQQAMAGCAEEAA/79/gIACKhqnqep6EyNT2lMj9FHqeoQTKYmmajQDQPUMEOWISxXV1Gq9OWO4b45UhtmLUmEmUDUVAjsrIFY1Nlib6d3xB3idTb0rfWM6C/GBgpAtYE6aSBV/RCSdqDW6IYyhcM6BdWr7NcPzbeYiWkunzoh0UeiMZAr3CbSQfxdyRThQkCiHSVAA=


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

Bloody exciting, just one of the reasons why I love getting out on the yak....but guys....you gotta cut down on the sauce a little...its starting to become noticable...


----------



## Decay (Feb 25, 2008)

RedPhoenix said:


> Awesome; great to experience a school of false killers like that... even if they were a bit overwhelming.
> 
> Low catch count: sounds like a good excuse for a do-over.
> 
> Red.


Oppps I didn't mention countless school and spottie mackerel  
Oh yeh, and 3 grinner :? Not sure how Roo1 stayed grinnerless, he keeps smiling when I ask him how he did it but doesn't make comment.

But I'm happy to go again, I think I left a biscuit wrapper up on the Island and really should go back and clean it up.
Besides, there's a perfectly good two piece Hobie paddle up there for the taking, a few teeth marks but apart from that should be good :lol: .............. hmmmm, maybe its a 3 piece errrrr 4 piece now ............. OK forget the paddle.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Decay said:


> andybear said:
> 
> 
> > Hope the insurer coughs up the dough for the new paddle.
> ...


I flogging knew it!!!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

That's excellent, I wonder where that paddle is now, have you received a ransom note ?


----------



## exp2000 (Jul 9, 2011)

What a great encounter. You are truly priveledged to have such an experience you will carry with you for the rest of your life.


----------



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

I so can't wait to get to Fraser in April!


----------



## Roo1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Great Weather, great company, great fishing, great location. Fraser Island + 2 Adventure Islands - does it really get any better.

Yes it true, I had my paddle before the whales visited, they had a good time rocking my kayak around and afterwards my paddle was gone...... I wanted to get a photo, but one hand holding my rod (with tuna attached) and the other holding onto the kayak, just didn't have enough hands. Very exciting seeing these massive animals making a b-line for your kayak.

Poor weather delayed our departure one day, so we decided to catch up lost ground the next day. 2 fully laden Adventure Islands (camping gear, food and fishing gear for 4 days) dragging 2 big lures each and we covered 72.6 km, Max speed 16.4 km/h -- Biggest AI day for me but given we detoured, stopped, drifted with our fishing exploits I'm sure the yaks can do more with good conditions.









Fishing although not as prolific as last year was still solid. Finally ticked off Spanish Mackeral from the yak fishing list. Managed 3 nice Longtail, one of which was poorly hooked and didn't release well, so like all good kayakers we made the most of the situation and had tuna steaks that evening. Golden Trevally are always a good fight, with both of us picking up a few. A few photos.....


























That last photo has Derek getting towed seaward by an enormous longtail at up 6km/h. Unfortunately the beast proved to be more than the hooks could handle.

.....Great Weather, great company, great fishing, great location. Fraser Island + 2 Adventure Islands - does it really get any better.....


----------



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

Your Life Insurance policy might be just a little shaky too - if it is the same one your yak is with!!! :lol: 
Great report - really enjoyed it!!


----------



## Brigsy (Feb 3, 2012)

Did atrip a few years back, we based at whatumba ( spelling) but spent 2 nights in the boat. Awsome awsome fishing. We had 2 whales swim around our 4.5mtr tinny for half an hour or so, i filled the film on the camera Wow must have been a while back, but as i was changing the film they came straight at the boat, rolled over and went bellie up under us so close that if i wasnt hanging onto the esky for dear life i could have touched them...... A memory that will stay with me for ever. In the stages of planning a 4x4 then yack trip to the same area this year cant wait.
Chris


----------



## Baitman (Aug 1, 2009)

Decay said:


> andybear said:
> 
> 
> > Hope the insurer coughs up the dough for the new paddle.
> ...


"Acts of Cod". Too funny!!


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Terrific report :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## scorpio (Dec 15, 2009)

Great way of doing a report. A trip of a lifetime by the sound of it.


----------

